# What are Your Camera(s) of Choice?



## mr drinky (Feb 11, 2012)

I use a Pentax K10d and for instant a Canon S90. All else is my iPhone. 

I do have an analog Minox that I used to love and my old Pentax K1000 was really fun too.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 11, 2012)

i have a Nikon D90. i use that or my iPhone. i'm hoping the D800 will drop D700 prices. i have a Nikon FM2 and a sundry lenses that belonged to my father, but that camera was long ago usurped by my fiancé. i really like my D90, and have no plans to replace it with anything but a full frame camera, anytime soon.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 11, 2012)

Nikon. Last i had wAs d300.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am using a Panasonic GH2 and GF2. Smaller and lighter than any full frame camera. Smaller sensor also, but I find the picture quality more than adequate. At my lowly level, any bad pic is more likely user error than a camera quality issue. Excellent video also if that is your thing. Small and light enough to actually take it with me, I know I would not want to shlepp a full frame camera plus lenses as often as I take this one.

Stefan


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have always liked canon and olympus. I think canon has the best ergonomics and overall UI/ control design. Olympus makes some pretty interesting stuff too. 
So I've got a Canon 7D for my main photo and video machine and a 5yr old olympus stylus 770sw little p&s that's waterproof to 20' and damn near indestructable as my "beater" and my Samsung Galaxy S2 (android phone) that takes pretty decent 8mp stills and 1080p video. 

If I where to buy another camera right now, it would either be an upgrade to the 7D (I've heard some rumors of some pretty sick full-framed sensor stuff coming soon from canon) 
---OR--- a micro 4/3 system.

I like the concept of the 4/3 system: small compact body with no mirror and a lens mount very close to the sensor, However, every body that I've played with up to this point feels more like a toy designed to be a "step up" from a point&shoot system rather than a serious tool designed for people accustomed to a quality DSLR. 

However, it looks like that is changing with the introduction of 2 new cameras: 

the Olympus OM-D E-M5:
[video=youtube_share;6i2dlKvv170]http://youtu.be/6i2dlKvv170[/video]
[video=youtube_share;HxCi3szV3Vo]http://youtu.be/HxCi3szV3Vo[/video]

and the 
fujifilm xpro-1 - which is actually aps-c, not 4/3, but is in about the same form-factor. I've also always wanted a range finder, but will probably never be willing to pay for leica. 
[video=youtube_share;AXz5-ctFI48]http://youtu.be/AXz5-ctFI48[/video]


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2012)

canon t1i, canon 100hs, and cell phone camera

want a new dslr soon though... or maybe more lenses


----------



## schanop (Feb 11, 2012)

Bought too many lenses when I had Minolta 700si. And at one point I was waiting for 9D to come out, but ended up with 5D. I might have to go Sony now, if I want to keep using these older lenses.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 11, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> I think canon has the best ergonomics and overall UI/ control design.



i find that idea to be so strange. as a long time Nikon user, i love the fact that everything is right at your fingertips. i guess it's time for a flame war!


----------



## mainaman (Feb 11, 2012)

Canon G11 for me, if I had the funds to get a DSLR it would be Canon 60D


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 11, 2012)

I have been using a Canon 30D for the last few years. Great camera.. I just retired it and switched to a Cannon Rebel T31 which seemed like a downgrade from the 30D. till I started shooting pictures. and realized that even with it being a "Rebel" The images and available settings and options were even better the the 30D ever dreamed of being..  Im looking to add a few lenses to my bag in the near future! currently Im shooting through a 28-135 IS and I love it!


----------



## dmccurtis (Feb 11, 2012)

Nikon D700. I'm hoping Fuji's X-Pro1 will lead to some inexpensive X100s on the used market, for an everyday camera.


----------



## l r harner (Feb 11, 2012)

love my sony A330 but since sony might be getting rid of the OVF i might see if i can pick up a A580 body (that one has basic video on it ) 
since i have a 16-80 zeiss and a 70-200 2.8f tamron im thinking i am happy so im sticking with alpha mount (want to look for a 100 macro and something in the 400mm range for birding )
the 2 lens "kit" i ahve now tho was great for my trip to diz world 
my body is only a few years old so i dont need a new one and since i am building a shop this spring the new body is 99% out of the ?


----------



## bcrano (Feb 11, 2012)

Canon T2I or now T3I. But in general I think Canon is pretty great.


----------



## Mint427 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nikon D700. Solid, dependable and super lenses.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 11, 2012)

I use a 5D mark II canon DSLR. They should be coming out with the mark III here soon. The floods really backed up canons camera production.


----------



## joec (Feb 11, 2012)

I have used Canon for years now starting with the 35mm film and now DSLR in the Rebel line. Always had good luck with them and have pretty much stuck with them through the years.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i find that idea to be so strange. as a long time Nikon user, i love the fact that everything is right at your fingertips. i guess it's time for a flame war!



I agree, especially when I have always shot full manual (inc. focus, color temp, etc.). Canons seem so ridiculous when I am trying to adjust shutter speed, aperture, focus, color temp, iso, and anything else for nearly every shot. 

I use a Nikon D80, with a nice selection of lenses, the 50mm f/1.4 was my right eye for a couple years (this is where my user name derives from). I also have Pentax ME, Pentax ME super, Kodak Brownie Target six-20, Minolta X-370, a few old Polaroids, and a few other various film cameras.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is a picture of me with my 5D mark II shooting the statues in front of Caesars Palace in Vegas. There are a lot of buttons, but I have not shot Nikon so I don't really know if it is harder to use or not.

The funny thing is that the newspapers use to shoot Nikon, but most of them switched to Canon when they came out with auto focus a long time ago. 




Tripod by Steve_Cook, shoot and eat..., on Flickr




Statue 2 HDR by Steve_Cook, shoot and eat..., on Flickr

Here I am with my 5D in a chase plane at the airshow.




MX2FortWorth-41 by Steve_Cook, shoot and eat..., on Flickr




MX2FortWorth-32 by Steve_Cook, shoot and eat..., on Flickr




Blue Angels-20 by Steve_Cook, shoot and eat..., on Flickr


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 11, 2012)

wow Steve, that's some cool stuff!


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 12, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> wow Steve, that's some cool stuff!



Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 12, 2012)

Canon S95. The most I want to invest time wise and money wise into cameras at the moment.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 12, 2012)

Pentax K10d and Canon G11. The Canon gets most of the KKF picture duty, as the K10d really needs a bit more light then I get in my kitchen (I've been too hesitant to pick up some faster lenses due to cost; they make knives seem inexpensive)


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Pentax K10d and Canon G11. The Canon gets most of the KKF picture duty, as the K10d really needs a bit more light then I get in my kitchen (I've been too hesitant to pick up some faster lenses due to cost; they make knives seem inexpensive)



I'm with you on that. My Canon S90 gets most knife photo duty, but I did pick up one fast lens for my K10d. It was more for photographing my kid though. 

k.


----------



## l r harner (Feb 12, 2012)

my 30mm 2.8 macro was my go to for knife work but now i have the zeiss and am not doing as much true macro work 
i still think i need a 35mm or 50mm 1.4 or the like for low light


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2012)

l r harner said:


> ...i still think i need a 35mm or 50mm 1.4 or the like for low light



Mine is a 50mm 1.4. 

k.


----------



## schanop (Feb 12, 2012)

50 f/1.4 and 85 f/1.4 for me  24 f/2.8 isn't too bad either for low light.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 12, 2012)

Nikon D5100 with the standard lense plus a 200mm lense. Nikon FM with a 105mm and a 200mm lense. I don't use cell phone cameras because of the fuzzy resolution and use the D5100 for everything. The FM is retired after a hard life.


----------



## Hards80 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a Canon 60D and 50D with too many lenses to count, and to travel lighter I have a micro 4/3rds kit as well. And a few point n shoots that rarely get used


----------



## unkajonet (Feb 13, 2012)

Dang, you guys are making me feel like the kid with hand me down clothes and retread sneakers...

Canon Xsi with the stock 18-55 lens, along with a 55-250(?) zoom lens and 50mm prime. Oh, and a Speedlite 580 EX II, which seemed like a great idea at the time, but now seems like total overkill for what I have.


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 13, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i find that idea to be so strange. as a long time Nikon user, i love the fact that everything is right at your fingertips. i guess it's time for a flame war!



Well, as a Nikon fan, the feeling of things being strange and confusing should be quite familiar to you!

Haha, kidding of course... just couldn't resist. I think that Canon, and Nikon obviously both make perfectly awesome cameras and the differences between them / reasons from choosing one over the other really comes down to the preference / feelings of the user more than any virtues of either system.

Also, once you've mastered either system, trying to use the other will certainly feel starnge and confusing and like everything is in the wrong place. 

Years ago I did a lot of photography and used lots of different 35mm film SLR's made by Canon, Nikon, Minolta, Pentax, Rioch. But then, due to time and budget, I spent over a decade without anything more than a P&S of my own. When I was camera shopping, I walked into a big box retailer that had most of the Canon and Nikon models that I was considering and spent about an hour playing with all of them. Right off they bat, I noticed that the Canon bodies just fit my (very large) hands much better: grips where larger, button and dial layout seemed easier / more comfortable to reach and I was able to figures out all of the settings (both hardware/ button-driven and menu driven very quickly). Within 20 mins of picking up the 7D, I could easily adjust shutter, f-stop, iso, metering, af mode and matrix, and WB all without taking the camera more than a few inches from shooting position or changing grip... and it many cases without even taking my eye away from the viewfinder. 

I originally planned on the 60d, but ended up taking the small step up in price to the 7D in order to get the benefit of the larger, more rugged, dust & weather-sealed, full metal chassis and improved AF. The flip-out screen on the 60D is nice in many ways, but it does come at the expense of durability and the sacrifice of button real-estate for the hinge. It's also not full-frame. 

For glass I've got:
-a kit 18-135mm - which is actually not too bad if you've got enough light.
-the awesome Canon 50mm 1.4 (equivalent to 75mm on my aps-c sensor camera) - I think, It's is one of the only non L-lenses that has the L-like weather sealing.
-Canon 16-35mm f2.8L MK II USM (eq, 24mm-52mm) - my favorite lens, probably my favorite lens that I've ever used. The difference between L-series and "regular" lens is like the difference between a Shigefusa and a Forschner.
- I also have a macro extension ring with the pass-through connectors so the lens' AF still works, but it really makes the DOF very thin; I think my next glass purchase will be a good, used 100mm maco. Unless they either drop price on the 24-70mm f2.8L or they release an update first.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the old Hasselblad format, the squar 80mm. I like the fact tyar you can look at the photo from any side. Looking down at what you shoot. Sad I don't use it more but finding places to develop and print is getting harder and very expensive.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 13, 2012)

My wife's Nikon D90 for her clothing business. My dad and I both like cameras that start with the word Nikon. Hasselblad is still incredible. My dad had one way back when. It was what Ansel Adams used. Amazing camera. My Aunt in Carmel actually has Ansel's original one, and I have an uncle who has Ansel prints given to him where Ansel burned the negatives after giving them to him.


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 13, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> I love the old Hasselblad format, the squar 80mm. I like the fact tyar you can look at the photo from any side. Looking down at what you shoot. Sad I don't use it more but finding places to develop and print is getting harder and very expensive.



They are amazing cameras I had an old pro-photographer friend that shot on one.
They're just on a totally different level from anything that us hobbyists are used to handling. 

I know that they make digital backs for them and while the new ones will set you back the price of an ebay Kramer (or more), they have been making them for many years and even the "out-dated" ones are still in the 20MP+ range. 

Maybe you could find a reasonable price on one of those?


----------

